# Bridgeport is now under power



## toolman_ar (Sep 25, 2017)

The mill is now under power. 

Now all I have to do is learn how to use it...

toolman_ar


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2017)

Now the fun begins !!


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 25, 2017)

I tried to post a video but was unable to do so...

I have a question regarding back gear.

When selecting high range. I move the lever toward the table, turn the spindle and it locks into place.

When selecting back gear, I move the lever toward the rear. But it does not move all the way parallel to the floor...

It runs fine, but should the lever not lock into place?

I will get a picture. This is a vari speed head.

toolman_ar


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 26, 2017)

Pics of back gear shifter.


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 26, 2017)

One item I was able to fix, the Feed Reverse Knob. The old one was broken off in the mechanism.

An eighth inch left hand drill backed it out.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 26, 2017)

Is the gear selector locked in the detent?  I don't think mine is parallel to the floor when it's locked in.


----------



## RandyM (Sep 26, 2017)

The shift lever should lock into place. You may have something out of adjustment. Can you turn the spindle by hand while shifting to get it to further engage? May require some disassembly and inspection to completely solve the issue. I don't think you'll want to run with it not fully locked into place.


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 26, 2017)

The selector is locked into position.

If I grab the spindle and rotate while shifting I can feel it shift from high gear to neutral then into back gear.

To get the shifter to lock, I have to really push up on the lever.

Once locked into place, it will run in back gear.

Although I have not made any chips at this point. So it has not been load tested. 

I will clean the area and do more inspections.

toolman_ar


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 26, 2017)

I have a 10-24 screw that impinges the shaft to hold mine in back gear.  Never could get the lock to adjust correctly.  Maybe a little deeper hole in the strike plate would be better.  Or some adjustment to the length of the lock pin would be in order.


----------

